# DS #2593: MLB Power Pros (USA)



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3565^^
Confirmed not working with the SuperCard DS One v3 (if using clean ROM). See here for more details...


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 27, 2008)

This should be good!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't find it anywhere damn it!


----------



## kalabaw (Aug 27, 2008)

finally an english version of the power pocket series... does this also include the story mode?


----------



## PyroJames (Aug 27, 2008)

I heard it doesn't have story/season mode.


----------



## Icey (Aug 27, 2008)

I cant find it anywhere damnit. Venom must be hoarding. Greeeaaat! >_>


----------



## Zagger (Aug 27, 2008)

lol, nice one, being playing around with the ps2 version and will gladly have this version on the r4


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 27, 2008)

this is quite cute :3
and im a huge fan of baseball 

take me out to the ball game~


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 27, 2008)

More interest in this release than I expected.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome. Was hoping to eventually see these games make it over. They're all pretty easy to play without knowledge of Japanese, but it should be that much more enjoyable to leave the trial & error behind.


----------



## kohkindachi (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay. I wanted to play the game.


----------



## Icey (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone having any luck? Don't name any sites I was just wondering.


----------



## Zagger (Aug 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> More interest in this release than I expected.



Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 power pros is prety popular in japan... and i must add that as a baseball simulator it can rival any other out there. Dont be fooled by the childish gfx


----------



## Icey (Aug 27, 2008)

It should be up on atleast one site in a few minutes.


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

I can confirm this doesn't work on the SuperCard DS One v3 (I'm using a 4gb Japanese Kingston MicroSDHC card & SuperCard DS One OS v3.0 SP4 [Build 0718])  if it is a clean ROM.

You will get this message:


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 to cycloDS users? Oh well, Ill probably play this for about an hour or 2 then get bored. Im not a fan of baseball, but baseball games are kinda fun :3


----------



## strata8 (Aug 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I can confirm this doesn't work on the SuperCard DS One v3 (I'm using a 4gb Japanese Kingston MicroSDHC card & SuperCard DS One OS v3.0 SP4 [Build 0718])  if it is a clean ROM.



ARM patch?


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on my Mac, so I'm unable to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do any of you others have problems playing the clean ROM? Does it need an ARM7 patch (can you confirm)?


----------



## flameo200 (Aug 27, 2008)

Guh, was looking forward to this and can't find it...

Can anyone confirm story/season mode?


----------



## raath (Aug 27, 2008)

There's not supposed to be a season mode in this version. Just exhibition and multiplayer modes.

Should still easily be the best sports game on the DS.


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 27, 2008)

In addition to exhibition/multiplayer/homerun derby, there is an 8 team playoff mode. You also have the ability to create your own team for any mode, but there is no full season play. Works and saves on CycloDS.


----------



## ronnarin (Aug 27, 2008)

virtualboy said:
			
		

> In addition to exhibition/multiplayer/homerun derby, there is an 8 team playoff mode. You also have the ability to create your own team for any mode, but there is no full season play. Works and saves on CycloDS.



Is this available for download?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 27, 2008)

Just to let you guys now-

It is working perfectly with a R4 (orignal not the clones) on the latest firmware.

thanks


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 27, 2008)

Well at least it works on one of my carts... LOL...


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, it's no Sigma, but at least it's in a language I understand.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

I like it, and it works on a M3 Real


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 27, 2008)

ok will be adding a quik video review soon


----------



## dib (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know the first thing about Baseball, and this game seems to require extensive knowledge about the rules and figures.  I was kind of hoping it was dumbed down like Mario sport games for outsiders that don't usually play this sort of game.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, compared to its Japanese counterpart, this stinks.  Along with the lack of modes such as Season, RPG, and Wifi (which is a huge WTF), the games played are so lifeless.  Aside from hearing the ball hitting the mitt, the crack of the bat, the unenthusiastic crowd, and the umpire yelling "Foul!" or "Out!", the game is played in SILENCE!!  The Japanese series at least have some music during games, and even a play-by play announcer!

I hate you, 2KSports, for failing at making good baseball games (and yet they own the exclusive MLB license).

P.S. This works on the G6 Real with no problems.


----------



## Sonius (Aug 27, 2008)

hm, i found this,
XXXX - MLB Power Pros 2008 *NUKED - MiSSiNG REGiON TAG* (USA) (512Mbit) (VENOM)

its true?


----------



## kalabaw (Aug 27, 2008)

is the graphics the same as power pro kun pocket 10?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Aug 27, 2008)

The lack of interesting releases makes me interested in this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well atleast it isnt JAP or KOR, for some days i thought it was done with western releases


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

Nuked:
http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=nds&sysid=3067


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe the engine, but this game is different. It uses American players/teams/logos/etc.


----------



## opcode32 (Aug 27, 2008)

why would this be nuked? the fact that the rom doesn't run on supercard is probably a problem with the card and not the dump, seeing that it runs on every other card. The missing.region.tag is the MOST PATHETIC NUKEREASON EVER. There is NO rule stating that you must include a region tag, infact most of the best console groups ever never tagged with region (because they did only put out worlds first releases and not region dupes). Examples would be Kalisto, Echelon, Menace, Venom, Artisan and probably a shitload of others i forgot. Please stay away from this nonsense nuking


----------



## Purdie (Aug 27, 2008)

Supercard is terrible, I can attest to that.
Unless you can confirm any mismatches with other cards, this nuke cannot stand.
On a side note, I'm just waiting for Harvest Moon.
I'll have to fiddle with my Supercard for a billion years until it's in JUST the right position to play without a psram error.
I've been meaning to get a precision screwdriver so I can install a small heatsink, but I've just been flat broke all the time.
If I had the money, I'd get a CycloDS and... Ah, I'm going on a tangent.


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Aug 27, 2008)

hooray for VENOM, finally some old-school group coming back into business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



loved their intros back in the GBA days (and MODE7's of course)!

the game doen't interest me though ^^

BTW: Purdie: it is not nuked for not working on supercard, it is nuked cause of a missing tag in teh releasename


----------



## miezu (Aug 27, 2008)

It starts on my SCDS1 but i tried match up and it freezes as soon as the music that plays when a game is starting ends. Practice mode works.

Enabled DMA and now works perfect.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok i have done the little quick review and here it is.----*YOU MIGHT HAVE TO RAISE YOUR VOLUME*---
WILL KEEP GETTING YOU REVIEWS --

THANKS


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice game! i love basball games, but here in Italy they're not so popular... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks vishi for ur quick review...


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 27, 2008)

Dammit,I was looking forward to this...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

oh man, Baseball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool.
It's sucks that It doesn't work


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPH, stop noobing it up and use ndstool


----------



## opcode32 (Aug 27, 2008)

-=SkReeK=- said:
			
		

> BTW: Purdie: it is not nuked for not working on supercard, it is nuked cause of a missing tag in teh releasename




this is not a valid nukereason either, see my post earlier.


----------



## miezu (Aug 27, 2008)

Nvm, opcode edited his post.


----------



## Horkel (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry for offtopic, but where the hell is Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness? It should be released yesterday and some people got it already, but no scene release? Meh, I can't wait any longer


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

Horkel said:
			
		

> Sorry for offtopic, but where the hell is Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness? It should be released yesterday and some people got it already, but no scene release? Meh, I can't wait any longer


Also where is N+ ?
It comes normally out yesterday :S


----------



## Purdie (Aug 27, 2008)

Horkel said:
			
		

> Sorry for offtopic, but where the hell is Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness? It should be released yesterday and some people got it already, but no scene release? Meh, I can't wait any longer


I feel your pain.
EDIT: This better not be another Apollo Justice


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 27, 2008)

Works fine on scds1.

Make sure to get the fixed 17th july ndspatch.dat file individually, because the 17th july os repack doesn't have the fix. I've tried to warn about this error in the repack on a few threads rtecently.

fixed ndspatch.dat from 17th July-> http://www.evilshare.com/3be0cf78-c57d-102...cf-000b6aa2a5f8


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 27, 2008)

wanted to play this game as it reminded me of the game i played for amiga
It's released as 2593 on some other sites, is it really nuke?
Harvest moon and N+ are releases i was really waiting for but seems it will take... It works on the R4^^ --- R4 ROCKS!!


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 27, 2008)

Dunno if it's nuked, but works fine on my R4 (not tried on my SCDS1 yet)...


----------



## MasterXanthar (Aug 27, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Works fine on scds1.
> 
> Make sure to get the fixed 17th july ndspatch.dat file individually, because the 17th july os repack doesn't have the fix. I've tried to warn about this error in the repack on a few threads rtecently.
> 
> fixed ndspatch.dat from 17th July-> http://www.evilshare.com/3be0cf78-c57d-102...cf-000b6aa2a5f8



Works a treat with my SCDS1 (SDHC) as well. I'm using a 4gb kingston (card has Japan written on it but i dunno if that's how you know where its from) running SC software SP3.
Tried all the game modes and saved teams to test the save data and no issues at all.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 27, 2008)

Works with R4DS?
(I'm afraid I know the answer..)


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 27, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> "...but works fine on my R4..."


----------



## HBK (Aug 27, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Works with R4DS?
> (I'm afraid I know the answer..)



Of course, why wouldn't it work?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those asking why HM hasn't been dumped yet, nearly no one has the game yet, due to customs delay nationwide. Delayed until this Thursday, reports Gamestop.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 27, 2008)

cool I'm going ti try it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

yep works also on M3 sakura and M3 real


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 27, 2008)

I just tried this game and it works perfectly fine for me on my SC DS One (SDHC). I downloaded the DSone_SDHC_V3.0_sp4_0718_eng.zip straight from the official sight when it was released and have not patched the OS or updated it any way - not even the ndspatch.dat as suggested below.

My ROM is a clean Rom as far as I am aware. Not sure why others are having and issue on the SCDS1 but I am working sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. I do not have DMA Enabled either


----------



## grubbymitts (Aug 27, 2008)

opcode32 said:
			
		

> -=SkReeK=- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The groups you mentioned before worked a long time ago and some of the rules have changed since their days.  But, even so, they did have region tagging back then too.  Without region tagging, you get dupes.  It's a valid reason for a nuke, and one that is usually only temporarily in place before the group repacks the release and uploads it again.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 27, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD

What's HM?


----------



## miezu (Aug 27, 2008)

Harvest Moon


----------



## Bridgy84 (Aug 27, 2008)

If anyone cares, I can tell you for sure this will not run on a g6 lite with any settings.


----------



## Phoenix49101 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if anyone is going to keep coming here after this has been nuked, but I was wondering if anyone's checked out the rosters and seen how up to date they are? Just wondering if they're taken from the top of the season or if the teams are accurate as of the few trades last month (which I doubt). Thanks!


----------



## jagviper (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this working on an M3 perfect/lite?


----------



## opcode32 (Aug 27, 2008)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> opcode32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you usually had to tag later region dupes to avoid confusion. But an english worlds first doesn't need any region tag, because it's pretty much considered the only release that counts. You mention that "some of the rules have changed" but i challenge you to show me a ruleset that was agreed upon by scene groups (and not websites like this one). I can already tell you that something like this does not exist. If a ruleset is to be obligatory for a certain scene, it needs to be approved by groups of this very scene not 3rd party websites, individuals and such. For example you have rulesets that every group has to follow unless they want to get autonuked for x264, mp3, 0day, apps, mvid and other releases. For console something like this does NOT exist tho, hence groups are only required to use common sense.
So i don't see why it is listed on a site like this, which claims to be "reporting" about the scene, as nuked when infact it will not get nuked on any scene ftp. Nor will any sane group (this does not include supplex, sirvg, trm and nointro aka ind and other fools) proper this release, because it's just not nuked on scenesites to begin with.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

This game is so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can choose your team


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 27, 2008)

no region tag is a stupid nuke i assume gbatemp just copied it from ludibria. no one nuked echelon/projectx etc etc when they didnt use the tag.

lets say it is a nuke even, whos going to proper a release for lack of tag? overall its pointless and is just going to confuse people having it nuked


----------



## meohsix (Aug 27, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten this working on an M3 perfect/lite?



Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  m3 perfect fw 35 gm 36a 
tried all kinds of settings but nothing worked


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 27, 2008)

Why does this website report a nuke when the release is not nuked anywhere?


----------



## jagviper (Aug 27, 2008)

meohsix said:
			
		

> jagviper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Hebus San (Aug 27, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> meohsix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, whatever the settings are, the game still not run properly.


----------



## raath (Aug 27, 2008)

Another +1 for Cyclo DS.

The game is great and the sound is fine despite complaints I've seen.

Hope they add a season or success mode next year!


----------



## enarky (Aug 27, 2008)

Only console I could find where this would be nuked is XBOX360. In XBOX360 rules a region tag in dirname is mandatory... kind of makes sense there, though, since you have PAL and NTSC. But there's no such ruleset for NDS that I know of. It's the same as scrubbed Wii releases, I guess...

Who are these ludibria guys, anyways?


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 27, 2008)

This doesnt work with N-Card I get the same error message.


----------



## 23qwerty (Aug 28, 2008)

This is easily the best game for DS in a while, I'm loving it.
Now if only we got an NHL game...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's really good. The tutorials are really thorough, the gameplay is great, as always, and I love the new 3D graphics (I only played the 2D Power Pro Kuns before this one). It'll probably stay on my card for a bit.


----------



## Ferrian (Aug 28, 2008)

Phoenix49101 said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone is going to keep coming here after this has been nuked, but I was wondering if anyone's checked out the rosters and seen how up to date they are? Just wondering if they're taken from the top of the season or if the teams are accurate as of the few trades last month (which I doubt). Thanks!



Looks like the rosters are from the beginning of the season.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Aug 28, 2008)

Gameplay is decent, but the lack of a "season" mode is ridiculous. Not being able to save is just as bad.


----------



## Veloxi (Aug 28, 2008)

23qwerty, seriously.. NHL would be AWESOME. 

Game works fine on my CycloDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [+1]

So what, nuked means it will turn my DS into a toaster or something? I'll keep using it until told otherwise


----------



## m3rox (Aug 28, 2008)

Veloxi said:
			
		

> 23qwerty, seriously.. NHL would be AWESOME.
> 
> Game works fine on my CycloDS
> 
> ...



Usually when something is 'nuked' there's something wrong with it.  But there's nothing wrong with this game.  Op is just a noob.


----------



## Veloxi (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silly noobs.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Games may be nuked for various reasons. Missing/corrupt files, virus/malware being included, incorrect filename, etc.

It's not always due to gameplay. Some nukes play fine.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd rather play PPKP10 than this garbage. We all know they stripped this version in retaliation for the love and hype this game got as opposed to their own 2k series. theres no point in playing this if you suck the heat and soul out of the Power Pros series.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 28, 2008)

Works fine on my M3 Simply... but I too am very disapointed in how stripped down this version is when compared to Power Pro Kun Pocket 10 or the Wii version of MLB Power Pros 08.  Where's Success and MLB Life modes... Where's Authentic Stadiums... really it's too bad they did this to something that could had been so great.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet the massive penis who decided this game was 'nuked' didn't even know what roms were when Venom were releasing and coding top quality GBC stuff.  Jeez.


----------



## NDSFreak (Aug 28, 2008)

PSP Game not nuked on Ludibria, Missing Region Tag and also missing System Tag, Maybe it is a special rule for NDS Releases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20-8-2008 Game Omoide_ni_Kawaru-Kun_Memories_Off-PSN
also
23-5-2008 Game Coded_Soul_Uke_Keigareshi_Idea_PSP-UCC

Anyway i see that JPH managed to find out it was a US release even if the dirname was missing the region tag


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 28, 2008)

NDSFreak said:
			
		

> PSP Game not nuked on Ludibria, Missing Region Tag and also missing System Tag, Maybe it is a special rule for NDS Releases



Seems to me like someone nuked it because it wasn't working on their particular card, threw their toys out the pram when people pointed out it was actually a good dump and found another reason to justify their nuke.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Can't someone proper it then?


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Can't someone proper it then?



For what reason?


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 28, 2008)

virtualboy said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To make it count as non-nuked?


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 29, 2008)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> virtualboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just message the OP and ask him to assign it a number... there is no reason for a proper i've been playing the rom since yesterday.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't a mod edit the topic title? Regular users aren't able, you know.


----------



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm aware of this, I will fix it soon


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 15, 2008)

Works fine on my SCDS1


----------

